# Which shallow running boat is your favorite?



## gcmboats (Aug 11, 2012)

This is just a survey, not a argument. Just intrigued to see what the public's opinion is...


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*Curlew*

New Water Boatworks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Transport 24' SVT

Shallowsport 24' no sides.

I have two favorites. 

TH


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Baby Cat


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Recon!!!!!


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*Shallow Running*

:flag:

*Shallow Sport Classic 18.....*


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Baby Cat


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

New Water, Shoalwater, Hells Bay & Dargel


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Majek 21' Redfish Line

Transport SVT

Majek Illusion

in that order


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

RFL


----------



## Plant guy (Apr 22, 2012)

Baby Cat


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Shallow Sport (and I'm not biased at all!).

The 25' X3!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

PaPa Redfish said:


> :flag:
> 
> *Shallow Sport Classic 18.....*


X2








or maybe a 15 Classic


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

New Boat Works Curlew
_Specifications_
Lengthâ€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" 17'-8" 
Beamâ€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" 8'-6"
Hull Typeâ€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" Lamiflowtm tunnel or notched transom
Fuel Capacityâ€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" 31 gallons
Maximum HPâ€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" 130 
Approx. Hull Wt.â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" 695 lbs 
Draft and full fuel (at rest)â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" 5" 
Warranty Termâ€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" 5 years 
# of Livewells (optional)â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€" 1 recircirculating livewell
Optional Storage Compartmentsâ€"â€"â€"â€" 2 max
Rod Lockerâ€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"â€"Yes, for six rods


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

gotta go with the shallow sport 18 sprint gotta have the sides for the kiddo


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Any Shallow Sport.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Stealth 19 footer


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Haynie 24 CAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I rode in JH Performance's new hull and that is one nice boat.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Dargel Skout


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

the new 62' viking. drafts shallow compared to where it will take you..


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Flush Deck Shallowsport!!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Shoalwater 23' cat!


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Trancat 210V with Mercury 225HP. Just a little bit biased.


----------



## OCD (May 22, 2006)

I know I'm biased, but we have had as many as five in the family at anyone time. Shallow Sport often copied never equaled.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My little turd in the punch bowl........










Don't laugh, it's paid for!


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

Majek Illusion but my next boat will be a Helles Bay.


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

New Water Curlew or Baby Cat


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Which boat?*

Whatever gets you out on the water. Whatever suits your needs! Mine, for now is a 22" Baystealth with a 175 Johnson. When I bought it I had a full family. 4 kids and wife. Skiing, fishing cruising, wading and it accomplished most of these fairly well. fast, comfortable and stable. Now the children are , for the most part, Gone and am thinking of scaling back down to a flatbottom in the 16-18 foot range. Dont need the range, carrying capacity or speed anymore!


----------



## gcmboats (Aug 11, 2012)

No one has mentioned this boat...anyone ever had a ride in one?


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

*Shallow sport*

21 sport. Shallow sport ........


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

1992 18' Tejas.

Yea. There was such a beast.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

21' rfl.


----------



## BUDNUT (Nov 5, 2010)

Someone posted a video of a Majek RFL going through some skinny water that only an Airboat should go through. The RFL gets my vote


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

BUDNUT said:


> Someone posted a video of a Majek RFL going through some skinny water that only an Airboat should go through. The RFL gets my vote


That was the guy who posted above you! Lol crazy shallow!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

BUDNUT said:


> Someone posted a video of a Majek RFL going through some skinny water that only an Airboat should go through. The RFL gets my vote


lets see it


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

My Boatright....its paid for


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

nolte_martin said:


> lets see it


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=502596
Nuff said


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

21' Majek RFL
The new JH Performance boat
Shallow Sport

Late,
Cox


----------



## BUDNUT (Nov 5, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=502596
> Nuff said


That's it!!! I don't care how skinny that boat suppose to run in you got to have a pair to run in a channel like that


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

anybody know what kind of prop he has on there


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

nolte_martin said:


> anybody know what kind of prop he has on there


Its his own design and TOP SECRET!

Â©


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

oh come on top secret prop I can understand spots but not a prop


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

nolte_martin said:


> oh come on top secret prop I can understand spots but not a prop


Not even if he may be applying for patents?


----------



## BUDNUT (Nov 5, 2010)

Ole Railbird aint going to spill the beans!!! It looked like a ported 2 Blade in the video. 
I cant get the video run all the way through again.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a 20' flats cat that's ok and I'm sure it would go even skinnier with a trp. 

My friend has been running a Majek 21' RFL with a Trp for quite a while now and short of an airboat I believe it's the best shallow water flats boat! 4 wheel drive on water.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

airboat no contest! can't wait to buy one!


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Boatright I don't care what those majek guys say cause it goes shallow but if you run over a reef you aren't spending thousands to get fiberglass fixed


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

15' canoe with a long tail


It really picks up speed in 3 inches of mud flat...to a scorching 11 mph. Not bad for 2.5 HP :slimer:

The jon boat was better but had to sell it when it let more water in than I could bail out.

I don't care what anybody says, I like my cheapie long tails! Can't get too shallow and goes just fast enough to get around on these small central TX lakes.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

Ran a RFL guiding duck hunts for Capt D. Lowery in POC for 9 years loved it, sold 3 weeks ago. SCB Recon on order and will be here in 4 Weeks...see where my vote went to!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Beavertail B2 tunnel. 

Actually, New Water is really hard to beat 

For go fast... SCB Stingray would be my choice, but the draft is a little too deep for my taste.

If it can't float in 6" I don't think I would be happy with it.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

FishBurd27 said:


> the new 62' viking. drafts shallow compared to where it will take you..


This! If I could afford one of these I wouldn't even talk to y'all anymore!:rotfl:


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Baby Cat by Tran


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

21' shallow sport. Its like 4 wheel drive on the water.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

RFL TRP, if it dont have these acronyms in the vote throw it out. HA


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Bay Hawk


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Baby Cat


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> Bay Hawk


Lol. Awesome.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

rfl trp


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

Flatscat then Microdraft


----------



## Vman (Nov 18, 2009)

Stoner Super cat!


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

Shallow Sport 20 CLASSIC and a TRP


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

trancat


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*This one!*


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My Haynie Seadrifter


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

Tiburon


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

My 15'10" custom scooter.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I prefer Air Ranger....great all around boat...


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

A 16' aluminum john boat with a 25 johnson/evinrude. 

Proof is all the 70,000 dollar boats I passed stuck in Cow Trap over all the years


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

19 Shoalwater Cat.You can watch the clam and oysters bite at ya! LOL


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I will match pink slips with anyone accepting the challenge!

My 16' john boat with a 1977' Johnson 25 hp vs anything they got!

Bay has to be calm to get there!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

21' shoalwater cat. A former guide in POC that i'm friends with took me in it the other week and I have absolutely fallen more in love with this boat than I was before. We ran through shoalwater and the back of pringle and I didn't even see a mud trail! I can't wait to get one! I made my fiance mad when I told her I was getting a shoalwater before I get her... probably not the smartest move hence why I'm still on the computer and not in bed with her.

Clint


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

20 foot shallow sport with no sides and a 150 Yamaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

My shoalwater 23 cat and my 21 RFL are pretty impressive.

John, not impressive this day! Haha


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Shallow sport 20' Classic


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never been in a RFL but I've seen a 23' Shoalwater cat run where a 23' boat has no business running. Unbelievable performance with 5 grown men. I run a Shoalwater 14.5 cat and it will run so shallow it will scare you, but only with 1-2 people. I can run REAL shallow when I'm alone but what fun is that?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

SCB Recon


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Babycat. 

Because a lot of times it's just me.


----------



## One On (Dec 10, 2012)

Stoner


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Never been on a Majek RFL but so far my buddies Baby Cat and my other buddies Maverick HPX.
My outboard jet skiff will be my favorite if I ever finish it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the original aluminum Flats-cats from here locally

those things run spooky skinny


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*RFL*

RFL with a trp closest to air boat you can ride in !:walkingsm


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

clint623 said:


> I made my fiance mad when I told her I was getting a shoalwater before I get her... probably not the smartest move hence why I'm still on the computer and not in bed with her.
> 
> Clint


Alot easier to get her to agree to it now versus later. Good luck


----------



## CJ46 (Aug 16, 2006)

*SVT*

Trans SVT any size 18' thru 24'


----------

